# Red Fish Run



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool, this morning. Has anyone checked water temps lately - is it falling?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that my machine said 73° around the mouth of perdido this afternoon.....but I'm not positive about that. I'll double check that tomorrow.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, some big Stripers will be showing up as well...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Also, some big Stripers will be showing up as well...


 just never know when they will start. I sat out last winter. Not gonna happen again. New favorite way is a big jig and a 12" culprit worm. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> just never know when they will start. I sat out last winter. Not gonna happen again. New favorite way is a big jig and a 12" culprit worm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Large ba-donk-a-donk and large chug bug on top and saltwater size rattle trap have been produced most of my Stripers and Sunshine Bass...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Large ba-donk-a-donk and large chug bug on top and saltwater size rattle trap have been produced most of my Stripers and Sunshine Bass...


The top water explosion is awesome. Grab a few big jigs and works this year. Use them in the typical deep spots. You know where. Watch for a cable down low at the one spot. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

The big stripers in my past life (Tennessee River) liked a big Redfin, fished so it made a “vee” wake. The strikes are amazing! Once I figured out the proper cranking speed, I had to look away, or else I would jerk it away from them on the strike.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

WeathermanTN said:


> The big stripers in my past life (Tennessee River) liked a big Redfin, fished so it made a “vee” wake. The strikes are amazing! Once I figured out the proper cranking speed, I had to look away, or else I would jerk it away from them on the strike.


Yea, gotta let the rod "load up" or you'll miss 'em...


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

at what Temp's do the bulls start coming into the bay?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*reds*

Not sure they are going to run this year. Just sell the boat and take up hunting.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catch em up...just go out there...!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Baitsoaker said:


> at what Temp's do the bulls start coming into the bay?


You may have meant "At what point do the bulls start schooling in massive schools in the bay?"

The bulls are always around in the bay... somewhere :thumbsup:


----------

